# Μεταφράσεις 2008 handbook

## tampakrap

Ξαναάρχισα τις μεταφράσεις του Gentoo και ξεκίνησα από το handbook. Τα πρώτα commits φαίνονται σε αυτό το bug report. Έχω μεταφράσει μέχρι το hb-install-tools.xml από εδώ. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να βοηθήσει (αρκεί να μας δηλώσει τι θα μεταφράσει, για καλύτερη επικοινωνία) και σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω έτοιμο ένα svn στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να ανεβάζουμε εκεί τις μεταφράσεις πριν γίνουν τα bug reports. Η επικοινωνία μπορεί να γίνεται και στη mailing list gentoo-doc-el@gentoo.org (πληροφορίες εγγραφής στο κεντρικό site του gentoo)

----------

